# Realtek network driver dead



## Nika21 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi, I have a huge problem that I found no answer to anywhere. Yesterday DriverEasy alerted me about new driver updates. One of them was for Realtek family controller. I didn't think much of it and clicked update all. Right after that my connection was gone and I haven't been able to restore it for the life of me. I cannot do my job as it is completely dependable on the internet. WiFi works fine. I have a desktop with win 10 64 bit and Gigabyte motherboard. I tried to roll back update on said driver with no result. I tried reinstalling. I took out the motherboard battery and put it back. I tried older and newer drivers. When I try to set up new network in control panel, it says no network hardware found. In device manager, there is a yellow triangle at the driver and code 56 in details. When trying to install drivers, an error pops up saying that realtek network drivers not found and if in deep sleep mode plug the cable or smth of that sort. Its the same in safe mode. I'm running out of options. Can anyone please tell me what the hell I can do?


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 4, 2018)

First, stop using DriverEasy, driver updaters can do more harm than good, as evidenced. Then check if you have any VPNs installed (quick Google search noted that having software from Checkpoint causes issues with network adapters), if you do uninstall them. 
In device manager what network adapters are visible?


----------



## Nika21 (Jul 4, 2018)

IceScreamer said:


> First, stop using DriverEasy, driver updaters can do more harm than good, as evidenced. Then check if you have any VPNs installed (quick Google search noted that having software from Checkpoint causes issues with network adapters), if you do uninstall them.
> In device manager what network adapters are visible?



Hi. Thanks for replying. However, I got impatient and resorted to the last option left, reinstalling windows. It solved the problem, so thank God for that at least. Now I'm reinstalling all apps...no DriverEasy this time. As to your question,  yes it was visible but accompanied by the pesky yellow triangle as I wrote. I tried to search for VPN but couldn't find anything. I don't even know what that is, though so I just searched VPN.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2018)

You only need to update NIC drivers for very specific reasons 1: security flaws or 2: crashing regularly and using a third party program to do so is never a good idea go direct to the manufacturer of the hardware either mobo or chip... If you have no idea of what a VPN is then top chance that you are not using one and don't have one installed so don't bother going down that route you'll just waste time and get confuzilled


----------



## Nika21 (Jul 4, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> You only need to update NIC drivers for very specific reasons 1: security flaws or 2: crashing regularly and using a third party program to do so is never a good idea go direct to the manufacturer of the hardware either mobo or chip... If you have no idea of what a VPN is then top chance that you are not using one and don't have one installed so don't bother going down that route you'll just waste time and get confuzilled


Probably not. Thanks for your answer. Why do they make this damned software for drivers update though? It only causes problems. Never gonna trust those again. Now I have a beautiful day spent reinstalling win updates, drivers and apps ahead of me. Marvellous.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2018)

Lazy people who can't be bothered mostly to go find the drivers for themselves or people who aren't really into knowing how their PC runs as long as it does unfortunately for you you found out the hard way why running these types of crapware shouldn't be used


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Nika21 said:


> ...As to your question,  yes it was visible but accompanied by the pesky yellow triangle as I wrote.


Next time right click on the hardware item with the yellow triangle and select update drivers, allow W10 to search online as well.
No need to tear your hair out and it's much faster. 



Athlonite said:


> Lazy people who can't be bothered mostly to go find the drivers for themselves or people who aren't really into knowing how their PC runs as long as it does ……..


I wouldn't say lazy people, Software like that is made only to make money, which they most likely achieve through advertising as most are freeware.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 4, 2018)

I've had the exact same thing happen on one of my old XP machines. By which I mean I found and installed a newer driver for the NIC that caused it to quit working. I can't recall exactly how I fixed it. But I'm thinking it went something like:

1. Uninstalling the bad driver and manually wiping all traces of it.
2. Disabling the device in device manager and restarting.
3. Somehow manually installing the older driver.

Anyway, you almost certainly did not have to reinstall Windows.



Caring1 said:


> Next time right click on the hardware item with the yellow triangle and select update drivers,...


I'm pretty sure I tried that and couldn't get it work for some reason or another. I'm not saying it always won't work. Because, in theory, it should. Except for this part...


Caring1 said:


> ...allow W10 to search online as well.


Which will never work without a connection to the internet.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 4, 2018)

Nika21 said:


> Probably not. Thanks for your answer. Why do they make this damned software for drivers update though? It only causes problems. Never gonna trust those again. Now I have a beautiful day spent reinstalling win updates, drivers and apps ahead of me. Marvellous.


For the latest Realtek NIC driver, go straight to the source:

Software: Drivers & Utilities

RTL8111B/RTL8168B/RTL8111/RTL8168
RTL8111C/RTL8111CP/RTL8111D(L)
RTL8168C/RTL8111DP/RTL8111E
RTL8168E/RTL8111F/RTL8411
RTL8111G/RTL8111GUS/RTL8411B(N)
RTL8118AS

| Windows | Unix (Linux) | DOS | Novell | Others |

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

I have never had the NIC driver from Realtek's site hose a machine, and I've used it on lots of computers.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 4, 2018)

Static~Charge said:


> I have never had the NIC driver from Realtek's site hose a machine...


That's exactly what I did. I downloaded and installed the latest driver from Realtek's site...and it hosed my machine.

Specifically, I downloaded and installed the RTL8139/810x driver version 5.719 for WinXP 32/64 and Win2K. Bam! Killed it dead. I had to revert back to v5.687 to get it to work again. Which I was luckily able to find on the motherboard manufacturer's site, since the machine was given to me with no software disks, and is older than dirt.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Nika21 said:


> WiFi works fine.





MrGenius said:


> I'm not saying it always won't work. Because, in theory, it should. Except for this part...
> Which will never work without a connection to the internet.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jul 5, 2018)

This was a case for .... System Restore


----------



## bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Nika21 said:


> Probably not. Thanks for your answer. Why do they make this damned software for drivers update though? It only causes problems. Never gonna trust those again. Now I have a beautiful day spent reinstalling win updates, drivers and apps ahead of me. Marvellous.


These programs are adware at best. Win10 will automatically update drivers for you if you don't update them yourself. As painless as possible.
Know your tools. Always.


----------

